
Ask HN: Any good use cases for an NLP Search based data assistant for ur team? - siddharthram
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imux.in&#x2F;<p>I am Searching for market fit on one of my recent projects. Feedback &amp; Early users are welcome.<p>Plug the API to your Admin panels,Apps, CRM and ERP  to Search data (without SQL) from specific data sources like your DB, GA, Stripe etc with graphs and share reports to slack, mail etc. SaaS tool available on demand too.<p>Support most kinds of Relational databases and few integrations too. Check sample demo on the website
======
ramyarednam
I love the idea of having a personal(custom) search tool, making instant
reports/proposals/concepts and able to track data with easy keywords. The only
thing, I'm doubtful about is the information accessiblity within the
organization and the teams. Can we limit and share relevant information team-
wise and individually? Please talk about security of the data with the tool.
This tool applies to every sector and that is it's biggest speciality. Would
like to explore more.

------
ujwalsri93
A good fit would be firms that have a large proportion of their work in
logistics or operations.

It can also come handy in exploratory analysis stage of data science, however
your audience there will mostly be technical who already know SQL. But it
doesn't hurt to have something that gets me away with SQL.

~~~
siddharthram
Thanks ujwalsri. I am looking for some data scientists to try this out. will
try in logistics space and take their feedback.

------
thehumblenerd
Looks interesting. Does this allow making graphs and other representations
without much hassle ? Is so, I guess this make s an ideal tool for such tasks,
instead of having a developer make these visualisations.

~~~
siddharthram
Yes, you can make them from your backend itself and export to dashboards on
our product or export them to your slack.

Can I know exactly what use case it might help you. Daily reporting ?

~~~
thehumblenerd
Yes. Generating daily reports, emailing them to relevant teams is process that
happens every now and then. While i can change the people who receive the
repots, or post it to a slack group, its harder to make change the actual
report itself without taking to the ERP developer or a technical person. Also
the turn around time for such changes are higher which can be frustrating at
times.

~~~
thehumblenerd
So if you can provide a simple UX that allows me to make my own reports, it
would make lives easier.

~~~
kireetivarma
Nice to hear @thehumblenerd. We are trying to build this layer between the
databases & people in the organisation so that the gap is bridged.

Can you tell more about what kind of graphs you use? What does your report
contain?

------
bodhish
This looks interesting. Can i connect my Google Sheets?

~~~
siddharthram
Will check on the possibility of google sheet integration. Why would you use
it for ? Can I know the Job you wish to accomplish ?

